# Remote XServer der nach dem Booten startet.

## Dorsai!

Aus verschiedenen Gründen brauche ich auf meinem Homeserver nun doch einen X-Server, 

da ich ein paar Programme dauerhaft laufen lassen möchte, die es nicht als daemons gibt.

Der Server darf nicht offen laufen, sprich es darf nichts auf dem Bildschirm zu sehen sein, und es darf keine Eingabe möglich sein.

Der Server soll dann nach dem Booten (bereits unter einem User, aber ohne nötige Anmeldung) starten und von sich aus die Programme (Fluxbox usw.) starten.

Dann soll beliebig mit einem Remote Client auf den XServer zugegriffen werden können. 

Noch besser wäre sogar, wenn man einzelne Programme (wie mit ssh) auf den eigenen Desktop holen könnte (aber das ist, denke ich, kaum möglich).

Nach beendigen der Sitzung soll der X-Server ungehindert weiterlaufen (wie ein Daemon eben).

Bisher dachte ich an eine Kombo aus xvfb und vnc oder gleich xrdp, aber das scheint mir nicht optimal zu sein.

Kann man das nicht irgendwie mit einem nxserver realisieren? 

Der wäre verschlüsselt und besser komprimiert, kann aber anscheinend nur neue Sessions verwalten, die dann auch nicht beim booten starten. Sprich ich müsste mich dann jedesmal erst einloggen nachdem der Server hochgefahren ist.

Ich habe mit beiden Varianten schon ein bisschen herumprobiert, wollte aber keine vielen Stunden investieren ohne zu wissen mit welcher Softwarekombination sich meine Vorstellungen umsetzen lassen.

Könnt ihr mir daher in groben Umrissen und Schlüsselworten sagen wie ich vorgehen müsste, bzw. mich auf Howtos verweisen?

Danke schon mal im vorraus.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Dorsai! wrote:*   

> Aus verschiedenen Gründen brauche ich auf meinem Homeserver nun doch einen X-Server, 
> 
> da ich ein paar Programme dauerhaft laufen lassen möchte, die es nicht als daemons gibt.
> 
> Der Server darf nicht offen laufen, sprich es darf nichts auf dem Bildschirm zu sehen sein, und es darf keine Eingabe möglich sein.
> ...

 

Hallo,

ich würde mal sagen da passen z.B.:

schon getestet:

ein virtueller XServer mit einer angepaßten xinitrc zum automatischen Starten der Programme, sowie ein NXServer

oder von mir nicht getestet:

Wenn Du einen X-Server ohne Display laufen lassen willst, der aber per vnc angesprochen werden kann, nimmst Du Xvnc.

Im Portage gibt es wohl x11vnc...

Wenn Du einen X-Server laufen lassen willst, der im Hintergrund mehrere existierende X-Displays zusammenfasst, nimmst Du Xdmx

G. R.

----------

